# eBayoyo.com 50% off Free Shipping Worldwide



## AZ147258 (Nov 18, 2008)

eBayoyo.com 50% off Free Shipping Worldwide


Welcome to eBayoyo: 

Your first choice for whole sale golf clubs. 

We have the best Quality and Service, BUT the Lowest price in the industry. We provide very competitive wholesale prices to our resellers who aim to develop their business. Most of our products on website are already listed with discounts corresponding to your membership grade. 

We deal with quality OEM products from various suppliers around the world or directly from the factory in Asia /Hong Kong /China. 

Welcome to join us, hopefully we can establish the business relationship with mutual benefits. We will highly appreciate for your close attention for our business, and your 100% satisfaction is our goal. 


TaylorMade R7 SuperQuad Driver 









Price:$199.99

TaylorMade R7 CGB MAX Driver 









Price:$169.99

TaylorMade Tour Burner Driver 









Price:$199.99

TaylorMade Burner Driver 









Price:$199.99

TaylorMade R7 CGB MAX Fairway Wood 









Price:$159.99

2008 TaylorMade R7 CGB Max Iron Set 









Price:$399.99

TaylorMade Burner XD Iron Set 









Price:$399.99

Callaway Golf FT-i Driver 









Price:$139.99

Callaway Golf FT-5 Driver 









Price:$149.99

Callaway Golf Big Bertha 460 Driver 









Price:$129.99

Callaway Golf Big Bertha Fariway Wood 









Price:$89.99

Callaway Golf X20 Iron Set 









Price:$279.99

Callaway Golf Fusion Wide Sole Iron Set 









Price:$399.99

Callaway Golf X Forged Iron Set 


Price:$399.99

Cleveland Hibore XLS Driver 









Price:$139.99

Cleveland Hibore XL Driver 









Price:$129.99

Cleveland Golf CG Gold Iron Set 









Price:$399.99

Nike SQ 5000 sumo Driver 









Price:$199.99


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mmmm, SPAM


----------

